# Site Hiccup.



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

Fixed and back online.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Good. 



It keeps crashing. What are you doing?

And what is making it not work?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks!!!!  I was sad....


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It keeps crashing. What are you doing?
> 
> And what is making it not work?



Not sure why it keeps going down, but I'm sure the answer is somewhere in the ss.org corporate office.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2007)

ahh heat is an issues I see


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

zzy: ...still broke.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

You need moar internets! 

Also.

Up your megahertz!


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2007)

is there something we can do, to keep the site up? It does crash quite often.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 20, 2007)

Pay you 20 bux to drink that lava lamp.


----------



## crazy_cree (Aug 20, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Pay you 20 bux to drink that lava lamp.



I've drinken hot wax before....never again....and while I'm at it...NEVER EAT A CIGARETTE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2007)

I had the shits today, that's why the site was down, sorry gais.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2007)

crazy_cree said:


> I've drinken hot wax before....never again....and while I'm at it...NEVER EAT A CIGARETTE!!!



i lost a bet, result = bikini wax, 
never drank it thought, might try that sometime.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 20, 2007)

I swear it wasn't me this time.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

